# MAFAC "Racer"  vs. Balilla brakes.



## spook1s (Feb 25, 2013)

I have an Italian made 70's road bike with the Balilla brakes.  Not sure of make. There is no identification on the bike. It has a lugged frame and the remnants of a sticker that says "Made in Italy"

The MAFAC "Racer" brakes are on a Follis.

The brakes are original to both bikes. Just curious if one or the other is better or more valuable.


----------



## Hermanator3 (Feb 25, 2013)

Not sure which is more valuable.  I have a Follis which originally had Mafac brakes.  Now have them on another bike.  I think the Mafac brakes are more common in the US because they were on many French bikes & in the 1970's many French bikes were imported to the US.


----------



## spook1s (Feb 25, 2013)

I want to spruce up the Follis to hang up in my house.  I like the originality of the MAFAC's on it, and that they have "Racer" cast into them.

The bike that the Balilla brakes are on is incomplete and since it's so parted out anyway, I'm wondering which set might add value to the Follis.

I'll probably go with the set original to the bike... Anybody have any opinions on the quality or value of either brand?


----------



## jackomeano (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello,
 Well I think that they are both good brakes, center pull?  Org. Is always the best , unless you what to be different with your bicycle. By the way if you didnt know but the Balilla company an name is a faceist thing  but not that changes the fact that they made great parts.


----------

